
Show HN: Spotify for Hackers: Run Node code to email new tracks on playlists - dylburger
https://pipedream.com/@dylan/spotify-for-hackers-run-node-code-to-notify-me-when-a-playlist-i-follow-has-new-music-p_brCQqr/readme
======
dylburger
Hi y'all, I'm a founder and engineer at Pipedream, and I wanted to share this
workflow I wrote to automate a personal problem I had and show off our tool.

Spotify no longer notifies you when a playlist you follow adds new music, so I
wrote a little Node.js code to list all the playlists in my library owned by
others, and checks them for new tracks once an hour.

The code for diffing tracks is a little complex, but Pipedream makes it easy
to connect my Spotify account and run Node code that uses the OAuth Bearer
token tied to my OAuth grant. It hosts the code and runs the job on a
schedule, giving me inline observability, emails me on errors, built-in state
via the this.$checkpoint variable, etc.

Would love feedback on the workflow and the product. Pipedream is still a
young product, so we'd love to know what we can improve. Thanks!

